# advice on heat mat placement



## Chreggan (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi 

On a glass terrarium for a pacman frog where is the best place to put the heat mat I have been advised to put it on the end, but heard of on being on the back and being put bon the bottom at one end.

Where do you all place it and reason why.

Many thanks in advance

Chreggan


----------



## Chreggan (Feb 26, 2016)

Almost forgot where do you have your thermostats probe located

Again thanks in advance

Chreggan


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

It works best on the bottom with the thermostat and thermometer probe under the substrate. When used this way you want to maintain the bottom glass temperature to the suitable range so the frog can't burn itself. Make sure to raise the tank so there is airflow for the mat, especially important because of the deep substrate. Some people believe this method is bad because frogs tend to burrow to escape heat but a heat mat is useless when placed on a wall for a terrestrial species that spends its time in the ground and is far more dangerous because incorrect temperatures will cause many problems for a horned frog. Another way preferred by some is to heat them from above with a red bulb or ceramic heat emitter, which is more natural but tends to dry out the tank more depending on how high wattage of bulb you'd need and the size of the tank


----------



## Chreggan (Feb 26, 2016)

thanks for the reply,

I have now but the matt on the bottom and have the thermostats in the substrate, I felt I was not getting a good heat gradient so I have a 40w infa red bulb above one end of the enclosure, he/she seems to be a bit happier and more active.


----------



## jasonm96 (Aug 30, 2015)

Make sure to take the mat off so the frog can escape the heat, it heat comes in both ways the frog may get confused . Red bulbs are best I've found the frog to eat more when kept this way but heat mats are okay but really don't create a good heat gradient in Cold rooms


----------

